# Hello!



## nepenthes_ak (Dec 22, 2006)

Ive kept a mantid b4..

baby tike died cause I was inexperienced







coolest guy in the world I caught him probably right after he had hatched from the Ooth, and well thats how he died I would assume. I was lead to this forum from a member of another forum, who keeps mantids and gave me a great offer, and since I cant keep Other insects (other than my 7 fully functional ant colony's) A mantid is what I figured would be great to go along with my other interesting hobby's, ants, and carnivorous plants.

I wanted to keep something like A tarantula or something crazy but my mom disagreed and she settled for a mantis! so I might be getting

Sphodromantis lineola (African Mantid) or African Budwings :lol: 

Thanks for having me at you're forum!


----------



## Shelbycsx (Dec 22, 2006)

Welcome!! I've been learning alot by reading this wonderful forum (and others :wink: ). A few hints: Be sure to have fruitflies available before you get the babies. The "wingless" flies are smaller which you'll need for smaller mantids. "Flightless" are bigger which means less meals to catch if the mantids are bigger in size.

As the mantids get bigger in size, try to use roaches and house fly's (any others?) instead as the main staple, rather than crickets. You can use wax worms and others as supplemental treats.

I'm still a noob myself, so I hope a pro will step in if I'm wrong about anything. Hope that helps


----------



## joossa (Dec 22, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## nepenthes_ak (Dec 22, 2006)

cant do roaches..  mom wont allow it.


----------



## robo mantis (Dec 22, 2006)

welcome to the forum


----------



## Rick (Dec 22, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## Ian (Dec 23, 2006)

> cant do roaches..  mom wont allow it.


LOL, oh that sounds to familiar  

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## nepenthes_ak (Dec 25, 2006)

So I might get some still, I was more focused on getting Tarantula's and now Im getting 2 more (a grand total of two, G. rosea aka Chilean rose hair). So yea, I might still get one or two.. but heatings a problem for me...  ill lurk the forums a little.


----------

